# Qualified Range Stove



## LadyMaggie (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, DH and I bought an older Qualified Range Stove #20-20, and need a little help. We thought it was a wood cook stove, but after a bit of searching, are starting to think it may be made for coal. The grate is open, like E - two of them facing each other, is that for coal? Can we use wood in this stove? :dunno:

Since I am new to this forum, not sure how to post a pic of the stove. It is beautiful, cream and mint green enamel, with a shelf instead of a warming oven, the feet are cast like little L's ...

Thank you for your help, oh and I would need new grates I think as these do not look so good, but not sure where to get them or possibly a new one to use wood if that would be possible. Again thanks.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

According to this site/page, you can use wood or coal. Just reverse the grates.
http://woodcookstovecooking.blogspot.com/2012/10/answer-to-grate-question.html

It sure is purdy!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

What an awesome prep item!
In cold climates everyone would want to be in the kitchen (at least in the winter).


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

LadyMaggie said:


> Hi everyone, DH and I bought an older Qualified Range Stove #20-20, and need a little help. We thought it was a wood cook stove, but after a bit of searching, are starting to think it may be made for coal. The grate is open, like E - two of them facing each other, is that for coal? Can we use wood in this stove? :dunno:
> 
> Since I am new to this forum, not sure how to post a pic of the stove. It is beautiful, cream and mint green enamel, with a shelf instead of a warming oven, the feet are cast like little L's ...
> 
> Thank you for your help, oh and I would need new grates I think as these do not look so good, but not sure where to get them or possibly a new one to use wood if that would be possible. Again thanks.


hi and welcome to the forum, looks like zoom zoom found a pic of your stove, that is REALLY COOL!!!

to answer your question about how to post pics, if you can take one with your phone and text or email it yourself, then save it to your computers local hard drive, lets say c:\stove folder... now if you click on the "photos" button just above the area you're reading or writing posts, you can navigate to your photo and save it to this forum.

Now that it's saved to the forum you can then get the link, bbcode works good, but the others work well too, use cut and paste, and put that image into your post, and boom!!! automagically you should have a picture show up in your post.

common problems would include broken links, so make sure your cut and paste was accurate.
sideways image, some phones prefer to take pictures a specific way regardless of how you think you are holding the camera... you'll have to play with that. if you use windows on your computer you can edit the picture with Paint and rotate it and then save it again so that it looks the way you want to present it, including resize the image smaller or larger if needed.

it might take you a try or two to get it just how you want it, but it's pretty straightforward after you get used to it, just takes a couple minutes to play around with it and then you're probably good to go!

Grats on such a wonderful stove find, I'd really like to have one like that, but absolutely nowhere to put it, and it wouldn't exactly be bugout friendly for me lol.


----------



## LadyMaggie (Jan 12, 2016)

The stove that is pictured is almost like mine, not quite the same, but darn close... I think I have it on here, let's see if it worked


----------



## LadyMaggie (Jan 12, 2016)

I did see the post about reversing the grates and I am sure that will work so we can use wood. Which is great! I cannot wait to be using a wood stove again, had one for many years and learned how to cook on one from my grandmother who only used a wood cook stove!


----------



## Yeti-695 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice I would love to have one.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The first picture is of a McClary (Or what ever the US brand name was) we have it's twin in our porch. 
Most hard fuel ranges were built the same , whether wood or coal, the wood grates were just solid,
We had an Enterprise for years that burned wood with coal grates, you have to make sure the ash pan seals well when closed.


----------



## LadyMaggie (Jan 12, 2016)

I am going to try to post a better photo of the stove we got. But happy to say we can burn wood in this one without much trouble. Makes me a happy camper


----------

